# Reducing File Size On Pics



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

My pics are generally about 500k when I store them and take up a lot of room.

What is the best way to shrink the size to a more manageable 60-100k or so whilst still retaining a decent quality?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Use Photobucket which has the facilty to resize each image yet retain good resolution. Leave the camera on max. image capability


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ages ago I googled this subject and found a program that I instaled, I can right click an image and on the options that come up is 'picture resizer' click this and it gives size options including 'custom' which lets you play around with size. I dont know the name though







If someone can tell me how to find out I will let you know.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

When saving a JPG on most paint/photo programs you have an option to change the quality. This is usually shown as percentage. Just try diffrent ones until you find the best.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

If you need to resize a batch of photos at once, I found MS Office Photo Manager to be very handy. Rather than resizing each photo individually, I can resize a whole folder of photos in a couple of minutes. This is very handy when you've got to reduce 5Mb images to something reasonable to upload to a host or server.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Sorry, but a fact of life, if you reduce the size, or incrase the compression, the result will always be, to varying degrees, inferior.

Best answer IMHO, burn the originals to CD-RW or DVD-RW and free up your hard drive. I now almost always store photos in RAW format and manipulate them when needed

Roger


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Neil,

Try this site

Axiom X Freeware

I use PicSizer and it works fine. Can't vouch for detail retention because my pics aren't that good but it seems OK when pics are posted on-line.

It has a re-naming process that is very easy to use and it does batch processing. It is free and probably worth trying at least.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Mike will give it a go.


----------

